
HP Releases Z Series Laptops with Official Ubuntu 20.04 Support - debugpoint
https://www.debugpoint.com/2020/09/hp-z-series-linux-laptop/
======
pmontra
It's the 7th generation ZBook plus servers and desktops. Directly from HP

[https://press.hp.com/us/en/press-releases/2020/hp-drives-
per...](https://press.hp.com/us/en/press-releases/2020/hp-drives-performance-
remote-collaboration.html)

Sadly the 15" ZBook still has the number pad and the off center touchpad. HP,
if you're reading this I'd pay an extra for a keyboard without number pad and
a centered touchpad. Thanks.

